# Ambulatory Stall in Single W/C Restroom?



## mmacneill92 (Nov 6, 2020)

The only images for ambulatory washrooms I have seen have the door on the short end in plan view, leading directly to the washroom. 


			https://www.macneilldesignservices.com/temp3https://www.macne
		


I have a case where I have one washroom which is required to be ambulatory however I also would like to include the sink, garbage, etc. in that room as well without fully partitioning off the toilet. Here are the options I have come up with that works with the existing plumbing and spatial conditions we are dealing with on site.






						temp1 — MacNeill Design Services
					






					www.macneilldesignservices.com
				








						temp2 — MacNeill Design Services
					






					www.macneilldesignservices.com
				




Does anyone know if the door placement and or knee wall to support the north most grab bar goes against any sentences in the code (Ontario or Canada), I could not find any and just want to double check before I resubmit my permit application. 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mmacneill92 (Nov 6, 2020)

First link is for typical ambu w/c requirements and should be: 






						temp3 — MacNeill Design Services
					






					www.macneilldesignservices.com
				




the other two are for my design options





						temp1 — MacNeill Design Services
					






					www.macneilldesignservices.com
				








						temp2 — MacNeill Design Services
					






					www.macneilldesignservices.com
				




could not get insert images to work hope this is viewable


----------



## RLGA (Nov 6, 2020)

All restrooms are required to be _accessible_--not ambulatory. There are a few exceptions (private toilet rooms, toilet rooms within dwelling/sleeping units not required to be accessible, etc.). 

The only time you are required to provide an ambulatory stall is when the combined number of water closets and urinals in a toilet room is six or more.

Is your toilet room one of a number of toilet rooms located together in a cluster?


----------



## mmacneill92 (Nov 6, 2020)

RLGA said:


> All restrooms are required to be _accessible_--not ambulatory. There are a few exceptions (private toilet rooms, toilet rooms within dwelling/sleeping units not required to be accessible, etc.).
> 
> The only time you are required to provide an ambulatory stall is when the combined number of water closets and urinals in a toilet room is six or more.
> 
> Is your toilet room one of a number of toilet rooms located together in a cluster?


For my project (renovation of a building under 300 sq.m) in Ontario the unit does not need to follow accessibility standards. However according to the Ontario Building Code sentence 11.3.3.2.(3) and 3.8.2.3.(6) at least one water closet stall must be provided. We only require 1 w/c for the entire building therefore I, and the building inspector who flagged this, believe it must be designed as an ambulatory.


----------



## RLGA (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry, I assumed a USA project under the IBC and ADA Standards...I'm not sure what is required under Canadian codes.


----------



## mmacneill92 (Nov 6, 2020)

No worries! You may still be able to help as the questions wasn't is it required, but rather does this layout comply, and I believe the spatial requirements for ambulatory stalls are similar internationally


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 7, 2020)

ambulatory yes, but first an accessible stall is required first unless you want it to be a gender neutral, single occupant then you might not need a privacy panel.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 7, 2020)

mmacneill92 said:


> First link is for typical ambu w/c requirements and should be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ambulatory in the states are 36' min. x 60", your plan would allow for elimination of the panel as it is a single occupant.


----------



## mmacneill92 (Nov 8, 2020)

Privacy panel would be to fulfill the requirement of having L shaped grab bars 750mm by 750mm on both sides of the toilet. OBC specifies this exact grab bar meaning fold down would not comply. Thus the partition I beleive is required.


----------



## mmacneill92 (Nov 8, 2020)

But only to be a mounting surface for a grab bar. And not necessarily for any privacy purposes.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 8, 2020)

Could the grab bar on the sink side be floor mounted?   And eliminate the wall on that side.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 9, 2020)

I f an accessible stall why grab bars on both sides, prevents side transfer from WC.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 9, 2020)

Not into Canada code, but that cannot be correct.  Where is you accessible stall?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 9, 2020)

This forum also has a sub-forum for Canadian codes.  Scroll down to the end of the list.  T Murray is Canadian and knows the Canadian codes.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 10, 2020)

Tell us please Mr. Murray?


----------



## mmacneill92 (Jun 23, 2021)

Overdue update:

We did get approval. It seems in newer amendments to the code "ambulatory stall" has been changed to "ambulatory enclosure", meaning you can use whatever means you like to create the watercloset pocket, just so long as it meets the structural and dimensional requirements laid out.

We framed off a corner of the washroom to close the gap between our right wall and the toilet centerline. Our washroom passed but the layout ended up looking like a strange jigsaw piece. 

No additional "stall" door was needed. Just the main washroom door (which has to comply with all the requirements for regular stall doors.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 23, 2021)

How long has access been in the Canadian code?


----------

